# Whistling/joyfull squeaking, on his back = normal behavoir?



## DoCNL (May 7, 2013)

Hello everyone and thanks for taking a lil time for me .

I 've had an male hedgehog for about 2 years (he is aprox 2 and a quarter year now). He is very healthy and i guess a normal hedgie,

But last night he woke me up with his (joyfull to me, not sure) squeaking.
I got out of bed and checked on him, he was on his back and whistling.
I'm not exactly familiar with crying/non-happy squeaking, but this sounded joyful to meh

Anyone familiar with this behavior?
I turned him around on his belly, just in case he was stuck, but he normally never gets stuck ;o.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Bumping this up. I've never heard of a hedgehog getting stuck like that. Hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## lacey.McGowen (Nov 14, 2013)

i found mine like that last night, for the first time. When i went to flip him over, i realized that he was actually masturbating...so that may be a possibility....i looked it up, and everyone told me that it is normal. Now if you can clearly tell that is not what he was doing, I'm not sure why.


----------



## DoCNL (May 7, 2013)

Well im not sure if he was,i doubt he was stuck like that, he never gets stuck on hia back ;o. So maybe he was just masturbating,
thanks a lot!


----------

